# Mixing Eco-complete



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I am going to start a 75 gallon aquarium this weekend and I was wondering whether it is ok to mix eco-complete with regular pea gravel? aquarium gravel?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can mix the substrates if you want.

But once you do, there's no going back


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can mix the substrates if you want.
> 
> But once you do, there's no going back


lol what do you mean??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, you could go back, but I'd get chopsticks to help sort your gravel 

I did my parent's 75g with 3 bags flourite and 1 bag regular black gravel. Works fine and looks fine too.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, you could go back, but I'd get chopsticks to help sort your gravel
> 
> I did my parent's 75g with 3 bags flourite and 1 bag regular black gravel. Works fine and looks fine too.


yea that is what i am planning to do, just buy regular black gravel and mix it with eco, could i actually have the eco complete on top and the regular in the bottom?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can try that initailly, but after gravel vacs and planting, it gets all mixed in anyways.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> You can try that initailly, but after gravel vacs and planting, it gets all mixed in anyways.


yea true, actually since we are on the topic i went on this site called incredibleaquariumsonline.ca and it seems wayyy cheaper to buy it online with it costing 27.99/bag and the shipping is free?? because they giv you a choice either a flat rate of $10 or a per item charge of $0???

do you think that it is is correct or something is just crazy?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> yea true, actually since we are on the topic i went on this site called incredibleaquariumsonline.ca and it seems wayyy cheaper to buy it online with it costing 27.99/bag and the shipping is free?? because they giv you a choice either a flat rate of $10 or a per item charge of $0???
> 
> do you think that it is is correct or something is just crazy?


I mixed 75% Flourite and 25% gravel and my plants are loving it. You may want to try MOPS as well...they are even cheaper!

http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/scstore/shophome.asp?L+scstore+pkst4544ff0ffa0f


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

finer stuff will always settle to the bottom.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

make sure you get better quality black gravel. I mixed some in the past with some cheap black gravel I had kickin around. Over time, the cheap gravel was looking more clear than black. The paint stripped off eventually. Since then, I've went with black sand.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Byronicle said:


> yea true, actually since we are on the topic i went on this site called incredibleaquariumsonline.ca and it seems wayyy cheaper to buy it online with it costing 27.99/bag and the shipping is free?? because they giv you a choice either a flat rate of $10 or a per item charge of $0???
> 
> do you think that it is is correct or something is just crazy?


They probably don't have established shipping charges, likely a new start-yup. Every other established shop in Canada will tack on a freight charge due to the heavy weight.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

go to lucky aquarium by pacific mall and get his guys to order it.. i think it cost me like 28 a bag taxes in..


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

jimmyjam said:


> go to lucky aquarium by pacific mall and get his guys to order it.. i think it cost me like 28 a bag taxes in..


do they order plants too


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

no unfortunately they dont, they dont even know what plants they get =p their supplier just gets them a box of mixed. What are you looking for , I have rotala sp green, star grass, taiwan moss, java moss, errect moss, echi tenneles, l, aromatica and giant baby tears... more to come in a few wks. just revamping that tank and also pics up soon too.


----------

